# bug id



## kromar (Jun 6, 2015)

hi, noticed some bugs in my tank, so i put in a potato to see what its going to attract and this morning i got some of these bugs on it. anyone knows what they are?
i would say they have about the size of white springtails and are really fast runners. i have not seen them jump so i dont think they are springtails.


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

They are springtails.


----------



## kromar (Jun 6, 2015)

Cool, looks like they are doing good in there thanks for the identification


----------

